

Web App Integration In Ubuntu - mindstab
http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/07/19/web-app-integration-in-ubuntu/

======
mindstab
Android was leading the way in this (best sharing between online services
etc). This looks like the first other OS to "get it" and push hard to
integrate with the cloud. I think in some ways this surpasses Android.

Mean while we have iOS that's just congratulating itself for allowing photo
uploads to twitter, meanwhile my Android phone has integration with services
I've never even heard of.

And MacOS and Windows... nothing. Stupid autistic children sitting on the
internet.

It's nice to see some real innovation in the Linux camp on the user end front.

